
How to Crack Billions of Passwords with CPUs, GPUs and FPGAs - louwrentius
https://medium.com/@ScatteredSecrets/how-to-crack-billions-of-passwords-6773af298172
======
gaspoweredcat
i know its a pretty simple design really but that FPGA cracker looks a lot
like an old bitcoin mining ASIC rig

